# Ubisoft sagt Key-Resellern mit Silent Key Activation den Kampf an



## Darkmoon76 (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft sagt Key-Resellern mit Silent Key Activation den Kampf an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft sagt Key-Resellern mit Silent Key Activation den Kampf an*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2019)

Sowas gab's ja vorher schon bei manch Anbietern. Man muss dann seinen Account damit verbinden und es wird direkt aktiviert. Da hat dann keiner mehr einen Key, den er irgendwo billig verkloppen kann.


----------



## BladeWND (2. Mai 2019)

Ihr könnt mich verkloppen... aber ich finde es gut


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe nur, man kann dann Titel auch weitergeben, die man schon hat. Beim Humble Monthly Bundle z.B. hat man ja immer den ein oder anderen Titel schon.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Mai 2019)

Und wie läuft das dann bei Retailversionen ab? Wenn die weiterhin mit Key ausgestattet werden, wird es weiterhin dubiose Reseller geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Mai 2019)

> Wer in Zukunft ein Spiel von Ubisoft kauft, der bekommt im Grunde keinen Key mehr, um den Titel zu aktivieren. Stattdessen wird das Spiel nach dem Kauf automatisch auf Steam oder Uplay beziehungsweise im Epic Games Store aktiviert.



Gratulation, das dürfte dann wohl zu einem erheblichen Einbruch ihrer digitalen Spielverkäufe führen... zurück zum realen Import von billigen physischen Retail-Versionen aus dem günstigeren Ausland wie vor 15 Jahren 
Glauben die ernsthaft, dass die Leute die heute keine Ubisoft-Standardpreise für ihre Region zahlen wollen, dann plötzlich wieder bei ihnen einkaufen? Und was Ubis Singleplayer-Spiele angeht dürfte das die Motivation sich lieber eine Raubkopie zu zulegen deutlich erhöhen, so bekommen sie halt statt weniger Kohle durch den Keyverkauf... gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Siriuz (2. Mai 2019)

Dann gibts halt eben keine Ubisoft Spiele mehr. Denovo ist auch nicht das Beste auf dem Markt. Ich habe geduld.


----------



## Crashingbear (2. Mai 2019)

Damit gehen die Verkaufszahlen dann wieder runter, weil keiner gewillt ist, die ewigen Wucherpreise zu bezahlen. 
Folglich dessen werden wieder vermehrt Raubkopien gezogen und schwupps heißt es dann in nem Jahr:  Uhhhh uns gehts so schlecht... Wir haben "hunderte" von Millionen weniger eingenommen als sonst und alles nur wegen der bösen Raubkopien.... 
Und Ubisoft schreit am Lautesten. Der Gedanke dann, dass das nicht nur an den ollen Epic Store Deals oder am Denuvo Mist liegen könnte, sondern auch an dem neuen Keysystem..... Den hat dann niemand.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (2. Mai 2019)

Ich bin grad erstaunt, wie viel sich hier über Preiswucher beschwert wird. Was für Preise fändet ihr denn angemessen? AC kostet nach etwas über einem halben Jahr nur noch 30 Euro...


----------



## Haehnchen81 (2. Mai 2019)

Hab ich kein Problem mit, ich oute mich mal als Key-Käufer, im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Meinung sind die eben nicht illegal, auch keine "Grauzone", der handel mit den Keys ist völlig legal und legitim... Und die Publisher sind selber schuld daran, systeme ohne Keys aber mit Accountbindung sind kein Hexenwerk und auch nicht neu. (und nicht Grundlos gibt es den Key-Markt für Konsolen quasi nicht) 

Ich kenne die Firma die hinter Genba Digital steckt zufällig, das System ist schon 3 Jahre alt, und seit 2 Jahren im Prinzip komplett ausgereift und wird für andere Software schon länger verwendet. Es dürfte für so eine gewaltige Firma wie ubisoft auch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen selber ein solches System zu entwickeln, aber gut eins einzukaufen ist natürlich auch eine Lösung, nicht selten sogar Kosteneffizienter weil man die Wartung und alles andere so in andere Hände geben kann. 

Das dass Key-Selling irgendwann der Vergangeheit angehören würde ist doch absehbar gewesen...

Ich hoffe nur das der PReisverfall von Spielen weiter bestehen bleibt... wartet man ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr gibt es Toptitel zum halben PReis in der Regel... und angesichts dessen das immer mehr Spiele unfertig auf den Markt kommen und fast jeder Titel noch ettliche DLCs bekommt die irgendwann in einer goty edition oder ähnliches mitenthalten sind, warte ich meistne sowieso ne ganze Weile bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe... habe ich zb auch bei The Witcher 3 so gemacht, 25 Euro bezahlt mit sämtlichen DLCs und fertig gepatcht... das perfekte Spiel. 

Allerdings hege ich die kleine befürchtung das man sobald das System funktioniert keine Not mehr hat Spiele im Preis zu reduzieren. Denn ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Raubkopien und Keyselling tragen zum Preiskampf durchaus bei.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (2. Mai 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich bin grad erstaunt, wie viel sich hier über Preiswucher beschwert wird. Was für Preise fändet ihr denn angemessen? AC kostet nach etwas über einem halben Jahr nur noch 30 Euro...



Stell dir doch mal die Frage ob der Preis auch so gefallen wäre wenn es keine alternativen gäbe wo man es erwerben kann. Auch wenns nach altem Opa geschwätz klingt... früher sind die Preise von Spielen sehr viel langsamer gefallen. Damals hat man halt noch CDs kaufen müssen und brauchte diese auch zum spielen, und das Thema Raubkopien war noch neu und wenig verbreitet. Ein Diablo 2 (nur ein Beispiel aber ich erinner mich noch gut daran) hat noch 2 Jahre nach Release den vollen Preis im Laden gekostet und mit erscheinen vom Addon zog der Preis sogar an weil man beides brauchte, Spiel + Addon CD... Das verhielt sich also zur Gänze anders als es jetzt der Fall ist... und das hat sicher auch was mit dem Internetmarkt und Preiskampf und wohl auch mit Raubkopien zu tun (wobei ich letztere weder nutze noch gutheiße, lässt sich aber nicht von der Hand weisen das auch sie einen Einfluss auf die PReisgestaltung haben)


----------



## RaulDuke666 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dadurch höhere Umsätze erzeugt werden. Durch die günstigen Preise bei Keysellern werden mehr Spiele oft schon zum Release verkauft und so die Spielerzahlen gesteigert und dadurch weiter gehypt. Das wäre kein Problem, wenn die Plattformen im Gegenzug die €-Preise deutlich senken würden (die nachweislich die höchsten überhaupt sind), was aber kaum der Fall sein wird. Das führt dazu, dass sich mehr Leute die SP-Titel illegal im Netz ziehen werden, vor allem, wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind, ob ihnen das Spiel das Geld wert ist. Ich jedenfalls werde mir nur noch wenige ausgewählte Games kaufen und bei anderen warten, bis sie im Sale landen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (2. Mai 2019)

Schwachmatenstyle. 

Anstatt anständige Spiele rauszubringen und eine Fanbase zu etablieren, schaut man irgendwo in eine Bilanz und in eine Statistik und entdeckt, daß einem da 1-2% Umsatz flöten gehen, da müße man nun Druck machen. 

Macht mal lieber Druck an der Spielefront, die normalen Hansel wie ich, kaufen das meiste eh auf Steam, Uplay, Origins, GoG und Konsorten. 

Schaut euch SC, die sammeln 300 Millionen ein und haben noch nicht einmal ein Spiel.


----------



## rldml (2. Mai 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Anstatt anständige Spiele rauszubringen und eine Fanbase zu etablieren, schaut man irgendwo in eine Bilanz und in eine Statistik und entdeckt, daß einem da 1-2% Umsatz flöten gehen, da müße man nun Druck machen.



Lebst du zufällig unterm Stein oder so? Ubisoft hat einige extrem lukrative Marken mit einer gewaltigen Fanbase. Und auch wenn Keytrading möglicherweise nicht illegal ist, muss Ubisoft nunmal nicht günstige osteuropäische Keys für den deutschen Geiz-ist-Geil-Käufer subventionieren. 



> Schaut euch SC, die sammeln 300 Millionen ein und haben noch nicht einmal ein Spiel.



Oh ja, ein Bombenvorbild.... Nicht.


----------



## xaan (2. Mai 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal die Frage ob der Preis auch so gefallen wäre wenn es keine alternativen gäbe wo man es erwerben kann.



Ich behaupte mal: Ja.
Der Grund für den Preisverfall ist nicht die Konkurrenz zu Keyshops, sondern die Konkurrenz zu neuen Releases um die Aufmerksamkeit der Kunden. Die aktuellen Releases haben jetzt die Medienaufmerksamkeit. Testberichte etc. Ein Spiel das auch nur ein halbes Jahr ist, hat diese kostenlose Werbung nicht mehr und muss sich auf anderem Weg in die Aufmerksamkeit der Kunden drücken.


----------



## Zybba (2. Mai 2019)

Interessant.
Überraschend, dass das jetzt erst passiert.
Da hätte ja schon mal jemand drauf kommen können.



Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit, ich oute mich mal als Key-Käufer, im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Meinung sind die eben nicht illegal, auch keine "Grauzone", der handel mit den Keys ist völlig legal und legitim...


Woher weißt du das?

Ich bin selbst regelmäßiger Keykäufer und profitiere von den geringeren Preisen.
Aber aus welcher Quelle die Keys letztendlich stammen weiß ich absolut nicht.


----------



## michinebel (2. Mai 2019)

Gerade bei Ubisoft ist der Witz ja das man mit dem 20% Gutschein für 100 Punkte ungefähr bei dem Preis rauskommt für den es auch bei seriösen Keysellern angeboten wird.


----------



## MrFob (3. Mai 2019)

Der einzige Keyseller, bei dem ich bisher mal was gekauft habe ist greenman gaming und bei denen war es schon letztes Jahr so, dass man seinen Ubisoft Account angeben musste und keinen Key mehr bekommen hat.

Natuerlich schade: Wir haben ja ab und an auch mal keys z.B. im Podcast verlost. Das geht mit so einem System dann natuerlich nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## AdamJenson (3. Mai 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Gerade bei Ubisoft ist der Witz ja das man mit dem 20% Gutschein für 100 Punkte ungefähr bei dem Preis rauskommt für den es auch bei seriösen Keysellern angeboten wird.



Woher bekomme ich die Punkte? Habe 15 momentan und weiß nicht woher die sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Aber aus welcher Quelle die Keys letztendlich stammen weiß ich absolut nicht.


Ich sag mal so, wenn der Key nicht "legal" war wirst du das nach ein bis drei Monaten merken, je nachdem wann die Opfer des Kreditkartenbetrugs mit deren Daten die Keys eingekauft wurden, mal auf ihre Abrechnung schauen und der Publisher dann letztlich dein Game sperrt. Bei Keys die schon über lange Zeit funktionieren kannst du wohl davon ausgehen das er zumindest im rechtlichen Sinne legal erworben wurde auch wenn das die EULAs der Publisher anders sehen mögen.


----------



## michinebel (3. Mai 2019)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich die Punkte? Habe 15 momentan und weiß nicht woher die sind.



Erfolge beim spielen zum einen, einfach bei den Spielen unter Club Herausforderungen schauen manche haben ein kleines u da gibts Punkte, die kann man aber auch für Belohnungen eintauschen, zum andern wenn man was bei Ubisoft kauft, 1€ = 1 Punkt, heißt du bekommt gleich nen Teil der Punkte wieder zurück beim kauf, des schöne ist wenn man CE mag kann man den dafür auch nutzen.


----------



## suggysug (3. Mai 2019)

*Wenn Spiele zu teuer (in der Meinung mancher Nutzer) werden soll man sich nicht über Raubkopien wundern?*
Ergo wenn die Bahn zu teuer ist rechtfertigt es schwarz fahren?
Oder noch besser: wenn die PS4 im Media Markt zu teuer ist klau ich mir eine?

..

Versteh die Logik nicht... konnte mit Anarchie noch nie was anfangen.


----------



## MrCrow667 (3. Mai 2019)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich die Punkte? Habe 15 momentan und weiß nicht woher die sind.



Die bekommst du, wenn du in einem Spiel (sagen wir jetzt mal "Assassins Creed Odyssey"), bestimmte Ziele erreichst. Du kannst dir im Uplay-Client die Ziele des jeweiligen Spiels anschauen und dann darauf hinarbeiten. Bei mir sind es ca. 370 Punkte im Moment. Aber Vorsicht, die Punkte verfallen nach zwei Jahren.

"Welchen Regeln unterliegt der Verfall der Club-Units?

Ab 1. April 2019 werden Club-Units nach 24 Monaten verfallen, nachdem sie durch Aktionen im Spiel oder einen qualifizierenden Kauf im Ubisoft Store erlangt wurden. Dies betrifft auch Units die vor dem 1. April 2019 erlangt wurden - das bedeutet, dass Club-Units die zum Beispiel im Juni 2017 gesammelt wurden, im Juni 2019 verfallen.

Nach 24 Monaten verfallen diese Club-Units und verschwinden automatisch von deinem Ubisoft-Konto.

Immer, wenn du Club-Units einlöst, werden die ältesten Club-Units zuerst verwendet."

https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/Faqs/000039696/Ophør-af-Club-Units


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Mai 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal die Frage ob der Preis auch so gefallen wäre wenn es keine alternativen gäbe wo man es erwerben kann. Auch wenns nach altem Opa geschwätz klingt... früher sind die Preise von Spielen sehr viel langsamer gefallen.Das verhielt sich also zur Gänze anders als es jetzt der Fall ist... und das hat sicher auch was mit dem Internetmarkt und Preiskampf und wohl auch mit Raubkopien zu tun (wobei ich letztere weder nutze noch gutheiße, lässt sich aber nicht von der Hand weisen das auch sie einen Einfluss auf die PReisgestaltung haben)



Ich stelle mich mal ganz frech hin und behaupte, daß Raubkopien noch nie etwas mit der Preisgestaltung zu tun hatten - und insbesonders nicht heutzutage, nach dem Steam/GoG & Co. durch die ganzen Sales praktisch die Szene fast komplett ausgetrocknet haben.
Die Preise von Spielen konnten früher auch gar nicht unter eine bestimmte Grenze fallen - allein schon aufgrund ihrer physischen Natur mußten mindestens die Produktionskosten von Packung, Handbuch und Datenträger etc. gedeckt sein - digital kannst du ein Produkt theoretisch billionenfach vervielfältigen.
Auch wenn die gesamten Entwicklungskosten zu heute einen Bruchteil ausmachten - der Gesamtmarkt und damit die Käuferbasis hat sich dem gegenüber um ein vielfaches erhöht, warum wohl schlägt der Videospielemarkt inzwischen selbst good old Hollywood bzw. die gesamte Filmbranche; es kaufen nicht nur die "Nerds" sondern es ist absoluter Mainstream.
Warum hat denn Steam diese Sales eingeführt?
Aus der tiefen Güte ihres Herzens - oder eher weil einerseits so die Werbetrommel gerührt wurde und andererseits viele Spieler gar nicht die gefühlten Mondpreise bezahlen wollten für ne digitale "nackte" Version?
Das ist auch der nächste Punkt.
Die "jungen Hüpfer" die mit diesen Spottpreisen aufgewachsen sind, werden ganz bestimmt nicht artig nur mit dem Kopf nicken, wenn hier plötzlich wieder stabile 60 Euro minimum pro Spiel stabil auf Jahre gefordert werden, da wird dann halt nur noch irgendwas f2p gezockt - im legalsten Fall.

Und die alten Knacker wie unsereins?



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich bin grad erstaunt, wie viel sich hier  über Preiswucher beschwert wird. Was für Preise fändet ihr denn  angemessen? AC kostet nach etwas über einem halben Jahr nur noch 30 Euro...



Wieso sollte ich auch "nur" 30 Euro für ein halbes Jahr altes Spiel zahlen?
Jeder mit einem Pile of Shame, der selbst mit viel gutem Willen und noch mehr Zeit in Jahren nicht komplett zu bewältigen ist, tippt doch mit dem FInger an den Kopf.
Bei vielen Bibliotheken ähnelt das Kaufen eines Spiels ja eher so etwas wie Briefmarken sammeln - wird von außen bewundert aber nicht angeleckt(gespielt). 
Wenn man dann im Hinterkopf hat, daß es eh nur abgeheftet wird, um zum Beispiel die AC Sammlung komplett zu besitzen, dann überlegt man sich zweimal wieviel man noch ausgeben will.
Außer es ist ein Spiel was in die "wird zu 100% gespielt" Kategorie fällt, aber da wird dann zeitnah gekauft und Vollpreis gelöhnt.
Jedenfalls sind für mich 15 Euro für solche Sammler/PoS Spiele mehr als genug und es ist für beide Seiten auf seine Art ein Gewinn.
Ich fühle mich bei meinem PoS nicht ganz so schlecht wenn ich an den Preis eines Spieles denke, das ich wahrscheinlich nie spielen werde (und rechtfertige so meinen nächsten Kauf).
Der Entwickler/Publisher wiederum sieht Geld für etwas, was er sozusagen nur per Knopfdruck duplizieren muß und wofür er sonst nie Geld gesehen hätte.

Da kann ich mir deswegen kaum vorstellen, daß wir zu alten Spielepreisen zurückkehren nur weil es (fast) keine Keys mehr geben soll.
Ich jedenfalls kann mit meinem PoS bestimmt locker so eine Preispolitik ein Jahrzehnt aussitzen, Wiederspielbarkeit von Spielen wie Total War, Civ und Co. gar nicht mal mitgerechnet...


----------



## rldml (3. Mai 2019)

MrCrow667 schrieb:


> Nach 24 Monaten verfallen diese Club-Units und verschwinden automatisch von deinem Ubisoft-Konto.



Ich finde es immer noch erstaunlich, dass diese Änderung der Ubisoft-AGB der PCGames-Redaktion keine Nachricht wert war - ich hatte sie noch per Twitter drauf hingewiesen...



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Und die alten Knacker wie unsereins?



Komm hör auf, als ob wir alten Knacker uns nicht trotzdem noch unsere Lieblingsspiele auch zum Vollpreis leisten könnten.

Wächst der Pile of Shame dann halt endlich mal wieder etwas langsamer 



> Ich fühle mich bei meinem PoS nicht ganz so schlecht wenn ich an den Preis eines Spieles denke, das ich wahrscheinlich nie spielen werde (und rechtfertige so meinen nächsten Kauf).
> Der Entwickler/Publisher wiederum sieht Geld für etwas, was er sozusagen nur per Knopfdruck duplizieren muß und wofür er sonst nie Geld gesehen hätte.



Die altruistische Grundhaltung des "PoS"-ers, die selbstlosen Retter der Spielindustrie


----------



## xaan (3. Mai 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich mal ganz frech hin und behaupte, daß Raubkopien noch nie etwas mit der Preisgestaltung zu tun hatten - und insbesonders nicht heutzutage, nach dem Steam/GoG & Co. durch die ganzen Sales praktisch die Szene fast komplett ausgetrocknet haben.



Dem würde ich zumindest aus eigener anekdotischer Erfahrung widersprchen. Die Zeit in der ich am häufigsten Raubkopiert habe war genau die Zeit, in der ich Schüler ohne eigenes Einkommen war (und Steam mit seinen Sales hat zu der Zeit noch nicht existiert). Heute ist Geld für's Hobby kein Problem mehr - und meine Raubkopien sind auf 0 gesunken.

Wenn es damals schon regelmäßig Sales gegeben hätte, in denen gute Spiele für unter 10 Euro verramscht werden, sähe das vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## Cobar (3. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> *Wenn Spiele zu teuer (in der Meinung mancher Nutzer) werden soll man sich nicht über Raubkopien wundern?*
> Ergo wenn die Bahn zu teuer ist rechtfertigt es schwarz fahren?
> Oder noch besser: wenn die PS4 im Media Markt zu teuer ist klau ich mir eine?



Es hat nichts mit rechtfertigen zu tun. Diese Leute wissen auch weiterhin, dass das verboten ist, was sie da machen.
Es verringert aber möglicherweise wohl bei einigen die mentale Blockade ("darf ich nicht, das ist illegal"), wenn Spiele nicht mehr günstiger werden.
Ebenso wie Schwarzfahrer wissen, dass schwarzfahren nicht erlaubt ist, aber das Risiko wird eher eingegangen, wenn Preise dauerhaft zu hoch sind (wobei sie das bei der Bahn sowieso immer sind mMn).
Gleiche Erklärung bei der PS4. Ist die zu teuer und du kannst sie dir nicht leisten, könnte die Entschlossenheit, sie zu klauen, steigen.

Natürlich ist das nicht bei allen so, das sollte man daraus jetzt nicht unterstellen, aber jeder Mensch ist anders und hat seine Hemmschwellen da an anderer Stelle.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Gleiche Erklärung bei der PS4. Ist die zu teuer und du kannst sie dir nicht leisten, könnte die Entschlossenheit, sie zu klauen, steigen.



Dann muss der halt warten bis es ein Angebot oder Preissenkung gibt oder sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt eine holen. Wer klaut ist ein Krimineller und dem gehört auch die volle Härte des Gesetzes auferlegt. Geldstrafe (bei Wiederholung auch Haft) und Ware beschlagnahmen. Da geht mein Mitleid dann gegen 0 für solche Leute


----------



## xaan (3. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wer klaut ist ein Krimineller


https://imgur.com/gallery/nRLr5LD
https://imgur.com/gallery/H1lJg

Bei Diebstahl entsteht immer ein Schaden. Bei Raubkopie entsteht nur dann ein Schaden, wenn dadurch ein Kauf nicht getätigt wird. Das aber ist keinesfalls sicher. Nicht jeder der raubkopiert würde kaufen, wenn er nicht kopieren könnte.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/nRLr5LD
> https://imgur.com/gallery/H1lJg
> 
> Bei Diebstahl entsteht immer ein Schaden. Bei Raubkopie entsteht nur dann ein Schaden, wenn dadurch ein Kauf nicht getätigt wird. Das aber ist keinesfalls sicher. Nicht jeder der raubkopiert würde kaufen, wenn er nicht kopieren könnte.



es ging um eine PS4 Konsole oder? Von Raubkopien hab ich gar nicht geredet, auch wenn ich damit seit seeligen C64-Zeiten (wer hatte dafür keine?) nichts mehr mit verbinde.


----------



## xaan (3. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es ging um eine PS4 Konsole oder? Von Raubkopien hab ich gar nicht geredet, auch wenn ich damit seit seeligen C64-Zeiten (wer hatte dafür keine?) nichts mehr mit verbinde.


Joa, aber andererseits hat Cobar auch nicht Diebstahl rechtfertigen oder relativieren wollen, sondern nur ganz nüchtern festgestellt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, wenn der Preis hoch ist. Ob das richtig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, klingt aber plausibel. Ich bin deshalb davon ausgegangen, dass du das Kopieren meinst.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Joa, aber andererseits hat Cobar auch nicht Diebstahl rechtfertigen oder relativieren wollen, sondern nur ganz nüchtern festgestellt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, wenn der Preis hoch ist. Ob das richtig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, klingt aber plausibel. Ich bin deshalb davon ausgegangen, dass du das Kopieren meinst.



war auch keine Kritik gegen Cobar, falls das so rüberkam sorry. War ne Kritik gegen jemanden der es halt auch machen würde und nicht "nur" drüber nachdenkt


----------



## suggysug (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit rechtfertigen zu tun. Diese Leute wissen auch weiterhin, dass das verboten ist, was sie da machen.
> Es verringert aber möglicherweise wohl bei einigen die mentale Blockade ("darf ich nicht, das ist illegal"), wenn Spiele nicht mehr günstiger werden.
> Ebenso wie Schwarzfahrer wissen, dass schwarzfahren nicht erlaubt ist, aber das Risiko wird eher eingegangen, wenn Preise dauerhaft zu hoch sind (wobei sie das bei der Bahn sowieso immer sind mMn).
> Gleiche Erklärung bei der PS4. Ist die zu teuer und du kannst sie dir nicht leisten, könnte die Entschlossenheit, sie zu klauen, steigen.
> ...



Sollte deine Argumentation auf deren befinden zutreffen... ist sie nicht ganz richtig.

Besser wäre zu überlegen wieviel Menschen es möglich machen solche Produkte an den Markt zu bringen.
Es ist nicht einfach eine Regel die man da "nur" bricht weil mans nicht darf. 
Der Bus kostet Benzin, Reparatur und Löhne. Man umgeht beim zb "Schwarzfahren" mit einer kurzsichtigen Denkweise all die, die sich so ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen.  

Was mich dabei besonders bei Softwarediebstahl (egal ob Musik, Spiele oder Videos angeht) aufregt, ist nicht der Punkt das manche es aus Armut machen (was genauso wenig eine Rechtfertigung wäre). Sondern weil das Produkt (in den Augen mancher Menschen) diesen Preis nicht rechtfertigt.
Nur da gibt es rechtlich und moralisch nur 2 Lösungen: Kaufen oder nicht kaufen.

Natürlich wirst du Recht haben das es Menschen gibt wo die Hemschwelle bei unzufriedenheit zum Produkt sinkt. 
Dennoch muss ich und will ich auch nicht ihre verdrehte Logik dabei  verstehen ^^.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (3. Mai 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal die Frage ob der Preis auch so gefallen wäre wenn es keine alternativen gäbe wo man es erwerben kann. Auch wenns nach altem Opa geschwätz klingt... früher sind die Preise von Spielen sehr viel langsamer gefallen. Damals hat man halt noch CDs kaufen müssen und brauchte diese auch zum spielen, und das Thema Raubkopien war noch neu und wenig verbreitet. Ein Diablo 2 (nur ein Beispiel aber ich erinner mich noch gut daran) hat noch 2 Jahre nach Release den vollen Preis im Laden gekostet



Ich behaupte, dass das andere Ursachen hat. Der Gamingmarkt ist nicht mit dem Ende der 90ger zu vergleichen. Es werden ganz andere Summen umgesetzt, die Spielen werden zum Großteil anders vertrieben. Es gibt einen viel größeren Markt mit mehr Entwicklern und Publishern und und und. Natürlich spielen irgendwo auch Keyseller mit in die Preisgestaltung von aktuellen Spielen mit rein, aber keineswegs in bedeutendem Umfang. Auch ein GTA 5 war noch Jahre nach Release teurer als vergleichbare Spiele; Blizzard hatte über Jahre die Preispolitik, ihre Spiele nie zu Sales-Events zu verramschen etc. 

Im übrigen war das eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Was fändest Du denn für ein Spiel, dass Dir gut gefällt einen angemessen Preis zu Release & nach sagen wir 6 Monaten?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (3. Mai 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auch "nur" 30 Euro für ein halbes Jahr altes Spiel zahlen?
> Jeder mit einem Pile of Shame, der selbst mit viel gutem Willen und noch mehr Zeit in Jahren nicht komplett zu bewältigen ist, tippt doch mit dem FInger an den Kopf.
> Bei vielen Bibliotheken ähnelt das Kaufen eines Spiels ja eher so etwas wie Briefmarken sammeln - wird von außen bewundert aber nicht angeleckt(gespielt).
> Wenn man dann im Hinterkopf hat, daß es eh nur abgeheftet wird, um zum Beispiel die AC Sammlung komplett zu besitzen, dann überlegt man sich zweimal wieviel man noch ausgeben will.
> ...



Wenn es nur darum geht, jeden Titel aus Sammelleidenschaft zu besitzen dann könnte man problemlos warten, früher oder später landet wirklich jedes Spiel in irgendeinem Sale in der von Dir anvisierten Preiskategorie. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Der Entwickler/Publisher wiederum sieht Geld für etwas, was er sozusagen nur per Knopfdruck duplizieren muß und wofür er sonst nie Geld gesehen hätte.



Denkt man das zu Ende könnte man so vom ersten bis zum letzten verkauften Spiel argumentieren; man spricht dem Publisher damit sozusagen seinen Lohn ab, weil "er kann es ja umsonst duplizieren". Nach der Logik ist eine Raubkopie auch okay, solange ich dem Entwickler einen Dollar überweise....


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2019)

Damit wär der Retail verkauf für den Pc bei Ubisoft erstmal tot in Zukunft.
Im Einzelhandel gibt es ja öfters aktionen oder Spiele werden billiger. 
Während der Preis im hauseigenen Shop stabil bleibt.

Axxo Raubkopie ist ein Ausdruck der Klatschpresse  Es ist auch kein Diebstahl.

"Nichtlizensierte Software"  ist der richtige Begriff

Den ist gibt weder einen Raub noch einen Diebstahl. Du gehst ja nicht in den Laden und klaust das Spiel. 
Du lädst dir eine angepasste Kopie runter. Es ist trotzdem eine Straftat aber nicht so wie die hetz kampagne von 2003 damals angedeutet hat das man 5 Jahre im Gefängnis landet und dort vergewaltigt wird.


Die 5 Jahre und mehr kriegen die Leute die sowas im grossen Stil kopieren und gewerblich verbreitet haben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Mai 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Denkt man das zu Ende könnte man so vom ersten bis zum letzten verkauften Spiel argumentieren; man spricht dem Publisher damit sozusagen seinen Lohn ab, weil "er kann es ja umsonst duplizieren". Nach der Logik ist eine Raubkopie auch okay, solange ich dem Entwickler einen Dollar überweise....



Also entweder ich drücke mich falsch aus oder du verstehst nicht was ich aussagen will, denn deine Antwort hat mit meiner Intention eigentlich gar nichts zu tun....das ist so als würde ich behaupten "jeder der einen PC besitzt ist verpflichtet ein Spiel von jedem Publisher zu kaufen".
Deswegen:
Wenn ich schreibe: 





> Der Entwickler/Publisher wiederum sieht Geld für etwas, was er sozusagen  nur per Knopfdruck duplizieren muß und wofür er sonst nie Geld gesehen  hätte.


dann meine ich damit, daß der Entwickler Geld von mir sieht - auch wenn es eine niedrigere Summe ist - das ich ihm sonst nie zahlen würde.
Das wiederum, weil ich sein Spiel ansonsten vorraussichtlich nicht kaufen würde, wenn es nur zum Vollpreis erwerbbar wäre, da die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, daß ich es gar nicht spiele sondern es sozusagen nur sammle.
Um mir das Spiel zu verkaufen hat er nun einmal keine weiteren Aufwendungen; er wird seinen Schnitt gemacht haben - ansonsten würde er wohl nicht das Spiel weitaus billiger anbieten (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Was das mit Raubkopien zu tun hat und wie ich somit dem Publisher seinen Lohn abspreche, bleibt da wohl dein Geheimnis.
Ich bezahle nicht einen von mir ausgedachten Preis (Humble Bundles schlagen aber teilweise in diese Kerbe) sondern einen entsprechend tieferen Preis, den der Publisher selbst veranschlagt hat.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Mai 2019)

Offenbar plant Ubisoft mit Ubisoft Pass Premium einen eigenen Abodienst. 

Quelle: TechRaptor


----------

